# Cow elk muzzy, first season.



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a North Slope, Daggett tag for the end of this month. Any body else here? Wouldn't mind teaming up with another lone hunter or two. Lost my hunting partner to babies and distance. I camp around Hickerson Park/ Long Park Res. area. Going Up afternoon of 25 Sept thru the rest of the season and hunting grouse the weekend after the muzzy hunt ends.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

My buddy and I are headed up Sunday, we both have cow and buck tags. We usually camp around sheep creek res. Gear trailer is already packed and truck will be ready by noon tomorrow i'm sure. If you get down that way look us up. There will be a white Dodge Ram, red Toyota and a couple ATV's in camp. We tent camp so look for 4 tent structures, 2 sleeping tents, cook tent and eating tent.

Yep 2 weeks off work hunting and messing around in the woods, it don't get better then that.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hunt*

I'll swing by.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Me and my bro in law have that same tag. We are staying in Mckinnon on his property. Hoping for a successful hunt for all who will be up there. We will be in a Nissan Truck with Weber state plates. Also my first big game hunt and already I can't sleep.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds like you are set up. I would love to get a little place near McKinnon to keep my camper. I'll mostly be in a Red Polaris Ranger, or white F-250, single cab. If you see a Ted Nugent ************ sign, that's me.


----------

